# Email notification still doesn't work.



## Rayder (Apr 3, 2008)

Absolutely NO topics I ever set to email me when replied to have actually done so since the server upgrade.  The feature just seems completely broken.

Is it ever going to be fixed?


----------



## Rayder (Apr 4, 2008)

Guess not......


----------



## Slipurson (Apr 16, 2008)

I get the occasional mail now and then, but i think it is only on threads you have started (not sure tho, have only started one so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), also if you have not changed the default setting on the subscribtion, it wont send any email if u check the site often.

(subbing to this thread with "immediate email" to test)


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 14, 2008)

It worked for me


----------



## wiidsguy (Jun 14, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## Narin (Jun 14, 2008)

Look when he posted that, in April and Costello just recently fixed it so of course it works ;p


----------



## Rayder (Jun 14, 2008)

I STILL haven't received ANY emails for ANY of my subscribed topics.


----------



## Narin (Jun 14, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I STILL haven't received ANY emails for ANY of my subscribed topics.


Same here until I posted in them again and I ended up getting an email right afterwards when someone else posted. It seems to be fixed for the most part for me. You may just need to post back in the topics or delete the old subscriptions and readd them.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm still subscribed to this topic and never received squat telling me of any replies.


----------



## hankchill (Jun 14, 2008)

It works for me about half the time. It even sometimes doesn't tell me I've got a private message.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 14, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> It works for me about half the time. It even sometimes doesn't tell me I've got a private message.


Same case with the private messeges here.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 14, 2008)

Some of these problems are skin specific.  What skin are you guys having the problems using?


----------



## Rayder (Jun 14, 2008)

I use GBAtemp v3


----------



## Satangel (Jul 9, 2008)

I have this problem too, also using GBAtemp v3.
Sometimes I get a mail from a subscribed topic, but it's quite late. And most of the time nothing comes.


----------



## Costello (Jul 18, 2008)

it should be alright now.

Satangel: there are different types of notifications; maybe you didn't pick the instant notification option?


----------

